# Light cream?  What the heck is that?



## Jovin (Dec 23, 2004)

I can never be sure just what it means when a recipe calls for light or heavy cream...can someone help me?  I am making a vegetable dish that calls for light cream.

Thanks.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 23, 2004)

In my grocery store, in the dairy section where cream is, there is Light Cream and Heavy Cream.  Light doesn't seem to be as common, though, as I've looked in other stores and haven't been able to find it.  The difference is fat content, which, depending on what you're making, can affect the recipe.  What kind of vegetable dish are you making and how much cream does it call for?


----------



## Jovin (Dec 23, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> .  What kind of vegetable dish are you making and how much cream does it call for?



Hi Pa,

Actually, it's called Succotash, from My Better Homes and Gardens cookbook, and I've never made it before.  It tells you to combine one 1lb can of limas, with a 12 oz.can whole kernel corn...two tablespoons butter and 1/2 cup light cream.  Heat and season to taste.

Any ideas?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Jovin!

Different creams have to do with the butterfat content. Half-and-Half has about 10%-12% ... coffee cream (AKA lite cream) has about 20% (but can range from %18-30%) ... and heavy (whipping cream) is about 35%-40%. 

For your recipe - it's just a matter of "richness" of flavor ... you could use a scant 1/2 cup Half-and-Half and add an additional 1 Tablespoon butter (real butter, not margarine or any of that other fake stuff) - or - 1/3 cup heavy whipping cream and enough whole milk to make 1/2 cup.


----------



## Jovin (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you, Michael...that's very helpful.

I appreciate it.


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2004)

JOVIN!!! WB!! Where have you been hiding? 

Oh, and I use half and half when it says light cream.


----------



## Jovin (Dec 24, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> JOVIN!!! WB!! Where have you been hiding?
> 
> Oh, and I use half and half when it says light cream.



I don't come on this forum much, because I'm not a good cook, really. I jut have to ask so many questions, and you guys are really so far above me.

Okay...half and half..is this a stupid question?  what percentage then of cream..it can't be 50%!  I take it that this "light cream" is not going to do the trick then?  It says 5% but tastes like 10% and it's in a little tiny container.  EDITED TO ADD:  Sorry...just realized that Michael had already explained that....I'm so tired.

Oh, I'm so tired..forgive me for being dumb here. so much to do..so little time.  doing laundry yet and have half a sock to do for tomorrow night for my grandson.


----------



## Haggis (Dec 24, 2004)

My favourite food-based site has alot of information on the various types of cream available. As well as covering almost every other category of cooking ingredient etc.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Dairyoth.html

Check it out, it's well worth it.


----------



## Jovin (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you, Haggis.  I'll definitely check it out.

Merry Christmas and thanks to all.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 24, 2004)

jovin,
 don't ever feel like you are not as good a cook as us. we all started somewhere, and all have different levels of experience and abilities that we all compliment each other.  having a nice person like you here is a good beginning, and i'm sure after not so long you will be teaching us stuff from your experiences. start with how your succotash came out. k?


----------



## Jovin (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh my goodness!  What a nice guy you are, BuckyTom!  That makes me feel so good.  I really do appreciate your comments.

I guess I've been a so-so cook all my life. I never had the money to buy all the fresh veggies and such that I would like to have had, and being a single parent all my days of the kids growing up, was rough.

I know you can make great things with simple ingredients, but cooking didn't run in my family.  So I was always on my own with that.

Now, I'm alone again, so I don't get much company and therefore, can't do alot of cooking or I'LL HAVE TO EAT IT AND GET FATTER!

Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------

